# Females in Dallas!



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

I have four females that were born in July. They really would love to go to new homes.  They are black and white hooded rats. They are not yet fully grown and they are well taken care of now. I would love to see them go to forever homes. Please message me if you are interested.


----------

